# Eye 1 Or Eye 2...



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey everyone,

So after a days exam revision I decided to get out, uncover my catchbox, and do a little shooting!

Using the slingshot Bill Hays made for me, I drew the bands, lined them up, closed my left eye (I hold the slingshot in my right eye), and shot. I hit the target but just didn't feel right...
I then repeated the steps but closed my right eye, just to see what would happen. PERFECT! Bang on the centre!
After many more shots I have realised I am more accurate when closing my right eye.

Has anyone else found this? Or is it just me









Cheers Luke


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i dont aim , i keep both open , but if it works for you go for it !!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i am with Ry, the more i shoot the more i feel the shot, especially after watching MJ's tute on point and shooting, and PS's shooting mantra. when i used an Hays frame i shot with 1 eye as well just seems to work better when you are looking down that peep slot he provides on his frames.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

. When looking down the slot it's easier with one eye closed.

Cheers Luke


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> i am with Ry, the more i shoot the more i feel the shot, especially after watching MJ's tute on point and shooting, and PS's shooting mantra. when i used an Hays frame i shot with 1 eye as well just seems to work better when you are looking down that peep slot he provides on his frames.


Wow, I'm glad that helped you! Now I wish it worked better for me


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Which is your dominant eye and hand?


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Dominant eye is right and my dominant hand is my right. Just find it easier with the right eye closed


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I am cross-dominant...right hand, left eye, so I keep my right eye closed

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sofreto said:


> I am cross-dominant...right hand, left eye, so I keep my right eye closed
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sofreto


funny you should say that? i am cross eyed, i keep both eyes closed?


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

If you are accurate with both closed, that would be awesome!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

LBurnett said:


> If you are accurate with both closed, that would be awesome!


i learnt it from the shao lynn temple


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

How could I forget the Shaolin temple!!









Is it just be that thought this was someone picking there nose? -


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

I hold with left and look with right eye


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I hold with left and now look with left


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I hold left, look right eye with both open until target aquired, then switch to right eye dominant(both open) and miss.... lol


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I know the dominant eye thing is brought up quite a bit, but that doesn't change which eye you use on which hand. For aiming you use the eye that is closes to your anchor. Holding the slingshot with the left hand you are positioned with the right eye being closest to your anchor and path of the ammo so you should at least have that eye open, and visa versa with the other hand.

Eye dominance comes into play when determining if you should shoot with both eyes open. If your dominant eye is the eye farthest from your anchor, it may interfere with focusing on your point of aim, and you may have to shoot with that eye closed to "force" your non-Dom to focus. If your aim eye is the dominant eye then shooting with both eyes open may not be a hindrance.

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

" i become the slingshot , i am one with the ammo . "


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I keep both eyes open. And I am an aimer ..,..


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> I keep both eyes open. And I am an aimer ..,..


Obviously there is nothing wrong with that, But which eye do you aim with compared to the haNd you hold your fork with?


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've tried just about every technique and failed! so I think ill keep to making... From about 25 feet I can hit a can 3/10


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

tomshot123 said:


> From about 25 feet I can hit a can 3/10


That's about how I do shooting with both eyes open.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I am know fairly accurate holding with left and looking with right. Two days ago I could only hit a can 4/10 times from 15ft, now I can hit it 7/10 times from 15ft. It's not far but you have to start somewhere!

Cheers Luke


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep on shootin!!!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

how do you judge distance if the rabbit is running away or toward you if you close one eye tho?

i've always wondered that


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Get it before its running


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

What happens when you're cross-eyed, I wonder.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Both eyes open i look "through" the slingshot and focus on the target. . . . . I dont really know how to explain.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

I hold my slingshot in the left hand, once I get my shot anchored, I'll close my left eye to focus on the target.


----------

